# crystals and others in a terrarium?



## reptiles12

It has always been my dream to create a terrarium with crystals and jems all over the tank, like in the gs and in the water section etc. Is it possible to do that? Is there anything harmful to frogs or the terrarium or anything a would have to watch for? besides the points of the crystals of course. Thanks for the help!


----------



## frogface

I think someone did this. Was it Dendro Dave? I'll go take a look.


----------



## frogface

Ok here's Dendro Dave's thread. He does all sorts of interesting things in his vivs. It's worth it to take a look at his threads 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...semi-precious-stone-use-viv-construction.html


----------



## Judy S

It never ceases to amaze me that so many of you remember the OPs about certain subjects despite the "tags" and search functions...


----------



## reptiles12

Thanks! I read a lot of the thread and that's so cool! Im not going to use any other lights than the t5 though. I contacted a few people about what is safe or not so I'm still waiting on some responses. I hope this works out


----------



## Dane

I think I remember Darren Meyer having a large fertility crystal in the water feature of his cobalt tank. He swore that it worked.


----------



## frog dude

You could probably do it. Quartz crystal (the classic crystal), Amethyst (purple quartz), and Citrine (amethyst heated up to a hot temp, it is soft orange), are all some minerals that I think would be safe off the top of my head. They all of the same basic chemical composition, as they are all forms of quartz, and they are cheap and easily found. 

I know of some others that probably would work, but are expensive (peridot, ruby, topaz, beryl {emerald and aquamarine are forms of beryl}, diamond, ect). 

I would stay away from halite (mineral form of sodium chloride {Salt}), fluorite ( it might be Ok, but it sounds chemical-ish), and malachite & turquoise ( they are often mined with and contain traces of copper, which is poisonous to herps). I would also stay away from super sharp minerals, as it might injure the frogs. 

Good luck!


----------



## reptiles12

Thanks for the help, I just emailed vietrocks. They are a store on eBay that has a lot of really nice inexpensive things. This will be my show tank so im open to things a little more expensive, I don't think you can get much bigger than 6 foot by 4 foot haha. I asked them for some recommendations on rocks to get and stay away from. I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## reptiles12

This is what he said. "I recommend the amethyst rough which is safe for all of us and animals as well". I havnt searched the name yet though I will in a little.


----------



## frogface

Judy S said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that so many of you remember the OPs about certain subjects despite the "tags" and search functions...


That's the kind of thing I'm good at. Just don't throw any math at me


----------

